# Don't know where to start! ED abroad, but where? and do I give up on my OWN chil



## ulman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, i am 40, partner is 37, no issues with either of us! SO unexplained infert.
Been through two failed NHS IVF in the past couple of years, told that my hormone levels are very very low, not menopausal yet though. Advised by our specialist that ED or Egg share is the way forward and that as far as waiting on the UK list goes, no point AT ALL due to the waiting list being so long! SO, as we were told that our chances of success with IVF is about 3% and chances with ED abroad is about 60% we would naturally go for that BUT I just cannot accept that we will not have MY OWN child, my genes etc.  Now I know you will turn around and say this that and the other about the ED child STILL being 'my' child BUT I know it isn't. That's not to say that I woudl not love it like it is or treat it like it is but you know what I mean.
I am torn now because we have ttc naturally for a couple of months, cutting down caffeine alcohol and taking all manner of vits and suppl'ts, I am off work sick and so stress levels are less too, yet we have not got pregnant. How long should we try ttc? Before takign the plunge and spending thousands (we barely have) on ED abroad It is such a difficult decision.

Any advice GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

